# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Monedas Canguro

## darkd

¿Que os parece?, estoy practicando este juego, yo creo que esta bastante bien, aunque con monedas llevo poquito tiempo y me gusta mas ensayarlas que mostrarlas por hay, pero este juego me parece bueno y me gustaría enseñarlo a publico profano, ¿consejos?,¿mejoras?, estoy abierto a criticas y opiniones

----------


## darkd

Ha habido un problema con el video, en 5 minutos estará subido de nuevo

----------


## mayico

Bueno, aún hay que trabajarlo mas. El brazo izq mételo mas bajo la mesa. No corras en los momentos clave.
Hay pases a mejorar... Es complicado explicarte ya que estamos en zona abierta, estudia mas versiones de este juego, verás cuantas posibilidades hay.

----------


## joselillo1980

Mi humilde opinión es que esta bien técnicamente, aunque mejorable (como todo siempre). Quizás falta un poco más de fluidez, suavidad en algunos momentos que parecen un poco bruscos y algo menos de tensión en las manos. Ojo con la tercera descarga que se ve. Pero sobre todo, lo que creo que falta es una buena presentación que le tienes que buscar al juego. No te limites a ser descriptivo de lo que sucede, porque el espectador ya lo está viendo por si mismo. Busca alguna historia e intenta ir in crescendo, ya que queda muy plano.

Un par de ejemplos del Gran Maestro Gea:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQRrSOflSmA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZwKVB-I7ok

----------


## imdumas

Hola darkd, te doy mi opinión con la esperanza de ayudarte a mejorar
En el momento de la trampa haces movimientos super rápidos y bruscos. El espectador no es tonto y siempre va a asociar esos movimientos con la trampa, por lo que es probable que te pille. Debes de ser más suave en esos momentos, y dirigir la mirada al espectador para evitar que vean lo que no hay que ver; para ello tendrás que acostumbrarte a hacer la trampa sin mirar. En el momento que una moneda atraviesa la mesa, no daría tal manotazo a la mesa, el "atravesamiento" de la moneda lo haría más mágico, inspírate de los grandes.
La charla tiene que ser más entretenida, toma tambien ejemplo de los grandes, las de luispi suelen ser muy graciosas.

Te envio un privado para hablar de la técnica más abiertamente

----------


## mnlmato

Por partes:

Primera moneda: Si la mano derecha descansa en el borde de la mesa, debido al escalonamiento que hacen las monedas, el a través de la primera moneda es evidente.  Ya que tienes el vaso juega con él, por ejemplo mira la versión de Joaquín Navajas.

Segunda moneda: La primera vez pones las monedas en la mano izquierda con ayuda de la derecha.  En esta segunda, la mano izquierda pone las monedas en la mano derecha ¿para pasarlas a la mano izquierda? ¿Por qué no lo haces como la primera vez? También cambiaste el ritmo al pasarlas todas juntas de la mano derecha a la mano izquierda.  ¿Por qué?

Tercera moneda:  ¿En serio?  Dos y dos está claro, en la repetición también, pero seamos un poco objetivos, el pase no está bien realizado.   Por ejemplo puedes probar con el click pass de Slydini que es muy fácil.  Lo puedes ver en el video de Navajas o en alguno de Gea que tiene por youtube para una web de descargas, ya verás como el efecto que produce es mucho mejor.

Cuarta moneda:  Repites lo mismo que para la primera... hay opciones mejores.  Mira la versión de Gea y Navajas para coger alguna ideílla.



Otras cosas a tener en cuenta es la interpretación que haces, las monedas atraviesan la mesa pero tú no miras en ningún momento al punto de la mesa por el que pasan, sino que lo haces a cámara, no sientes que atraviesan la mesa y ni prestas atención ni te sorprendes de ésto.

También queda feo que la mano derecha eche las monedas en la zona de la derecha y el brazo se cruce por delante de ellas para dejarlo en la zona de la izquierda.  Puedes dejar las monedas al centro y el vaso hacia la zona de la derecha.

Como ideas me parece interesante individualizar las monedas para evitar el proceso matemático en el momento en que se muestran las monedas que quedan por pasar (Gea dixit).

Practica más versiones, estudia el juego e intenta buscar otras alternativas, seguramente te sorprendas de que podrás descubrir interesantes opciones que van más contigo y por lo tanto ya tendrás algo único.

En el libro de Gea puedes encontrar ideas para trabajar la construcción.

También puedes leer otros hilos del foro en el que se comentan cosillas interesantes:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...+trav%E9s+mesa
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f98/mone...a-mesa-de-pie/

Un saludo ;D

----------


## darkd

Gracias a todos por vuestros consejos, se que algun pase he de mejorarlo, pero deciros que estoy siguiendo al pie de la letra el metodo de vernon descrito en estrellas de la magia, por eso preguntaba si habia otras formas de hacerlo

----------


## mnlmato

"Estoy siguiendo al pie de la letra el metodo de Vernon"

Estoy de acuerdo en que la construcción es de Vernon pero la soltura y manejos distan mucho de los suyos, he ahí la diferencia.  Sé que al principio son muchas cosas y no es fácil prestar atención a todo: técnica perfecta, delatar intencionalidad en los movimientos, soltura despistante, economía, miradas, lenguaje corporal, ... y además que las monedas no son fáciles ya que el espectador puede pensar que las ocultamos.  Por eso para transmitir con ellas hay que hilar muy fino.  

Evidentemente que hay otras versiones, en cualquier libro de monedas seguro que encontrarás otras, mira el Cuesta y el Bobo, donde hallarás versiones clásicas del mismo.  También hay otras interesantes como la de Bernard Billis, Piedrahita, Navajas, Pipo...

No tengas prisa, tenemos todo el tiempo del mundo ;D

----------


## Marvel

Te puedo decir que he notado mucha falta de pasión en el juego, y se me ha transmitido al ver el video. Así que te recomiendo que mejores mucho esa presentación.

Por poner un ejemplo concreto, cuando dices "curioso" suena a "no es tan raro", lo cual hace que se pierda mucha sensación mágica. Pero no creo que sea por la palabra empleada, sino por la forma en que la transmites. No parece que sea curioso en absoluto, ¿quizás estabas muy pendiente de la técnica?

¡Ánimo! No creo que te cueste mejorarlo. Solo un poco más de soltura, y divertirte con el juego.

----------


## Inherent

Yo los movimientos delicados no los veo bruscos pero sí rápidos, véase la diferencia, sería peor todavía si fueran bruscos y no suaves. Creo que si pules los detalles que te han dicho ya tienes una versión muy digna.

----------

